# Need to apdapt jetters for area drains



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a 4000PSI 14 gpm US Jetting Trailer and a 2500 PSI 4 GPM Gortliz GO3000.

The trailer has 1/2 hose and a warthog. The gorlitz has 3/8 hose but lacks a spinning nozzle. I want to be able to blast sand/dirt and roots out of 2 to 3" area drains that do not fall under UPC codes and feature tight bends and drain to the curb. 

I've used the trailer to open up the main lines at the curb and that usually takes care of 90% of the problem. I want to chase the branches but the warthog can't make the bends. 

We may get a second reel on the trailer with 3/8" hose, but I like being able to put the cart jetter closer to the problem. Could we put 1/4 hose on the cart to get a smaller nozzle in the drains and still have enough power for muck and roots? Any other ideas for nozzles?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

sometimes it's not just the PSI you're after, it's also the GPM.
Larger volumes will wash gunk & mud better than higher PSI lower GPM machines.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess 300' of 3/8" on the trailer would be enough, the branch drains generally aren't very long. But I need a rotating nozzle that will make tight bends. 

Are the Warthogs the be all end all? Or is there another suitable option. I did get the 1/2" Warthog stuck twice on a tricky section, got it unstuck but I don't want to encounter that again.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You'll need to get 1/4" hose for that and build tee fitting with a flow dump. Your jetter will probably not be able to throttle down low enough to operate that 1/4" hose without a flow dump for the excess flow coming out of the pump. You can't get more than 4-5 gpm through that hose. If you don't use a flow dump you'll prolly blow a plunger on the pump.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> You'll need to get 1/4" hose for that and build tee fitting with a flow dump. Your jetter will probably not be able to throttle down low enough to operate that 1/4" hose without a flow dump for the excess flow coming out of the pump. You can't get more than 4-5 gpm through that hose. If you don't use a flow dump you'll prolly blow a plunger on the pump.


Couldn't I just pull the 3/8" from the cart jetter and install 1/4" with no mods then? Throw the 3/8" on the trailer with a smaller Warthog. I do think the 1/4 would handle the bends better.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*jetter nozzle*

check with warthog they can spec a nozzle for you and i think they came out with 1/4 inch nozzle that rotates


----------

